# My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for safety.



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

Dear friends.
Yes, One of my best equipment in my Camera Back pack is The One and only Giottos blower, That I never miss , when I go to the dusty place in the world to shoot the photos, and GREECE is on of the Most beautiful / Dusty Place in the world too--Yes, They only have less than 1 week of rain in a years( My Tour guild told me that). Yes, I have this Giottos blower for 10 years and can get in--get out from most airports in this world.
in 2012, I have a great 14 days vacation in Greece, The way back from Greece to New york Airport---And that the first time in my life that get stop by the security staff, when I check in to another terminal, Yes---They just open my back pack, full with 2 Cameras and Lenses, and He pick up The Black Rocket " Big Giottos Blower" and ask me that What is it---I told the security staff that , just the Lens Blower, and I grab from his hand and blow the stream air to my face, and tell him that just for clean the dirty lenses, He grab the Blower from me and point the finger to the fins of the blower, and ask me that , Can it fly like the rocket ?---I just dumb stuck, And He start to walk , and talk to his supervisor for 2-5 minutes, and He just tell me that I must throw this Rocket away, before he let me out of the terminal and go to another terminal for fly back home= North Carolina-----His Supervisor explain to him that , If some one put the Gun powder in side if this Rocket Blower, It can fly like the Missile----Ha, Ha, Ha----my dear $ 10 Us Dollars go to the trash can-----BUT, After I came home, I buy another one, and use Cutter blade cut the 4 wings of the rocket/ Missile off---Please see the Photos----And I never have any problem again after that Flight.
Ha, Ha, Ha---After 911, We have be very careful.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Congrats to that TSA agent :

;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Click said:


> Congrats to that TSA agent :
> 
> ;D




Ha, Ha, Ha---No comment from me, Dear my friend Click---Ha, Ha, Ha----Unbelieved story that happens to me.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Holy $h!t ... I've never held a grenade or a home made bomb but why the hell on earth does one put gun powder in a rubber blower and make it "fly"? and most importantly where the hell is the passenger going to get gun powder after he has already been scanned and checked? ... maybe the security chap thinks people hide some gun powder up their a$$ just to put it in a rubber blower ... I wonder if it even occurred to the security chap that Surapon's 600mm lens can hold far more gun powder than that tiny rubber blower. 
Dear Surapon, my son & I had a great laugh reading your post .... thanks for sharing this funny story and sorry for your loss, of a nice blower ;D


----------



## Zv (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Unbelieveable!! That is the funniest airport security story I've heard yet! I kinda want to try it and see if my rocket blower can fly! 

This made my day! Thanks for sharing! ;D


----------



## Swphoto (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

I trimmed the fins off of mine soon after I bought it, just to avoid a similar situation. You aren't the first person I've heard of having an issue with the RB at security..although the idea that it would fly is a new one.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to that TSA agent :
> ...


Your story about the air blower that flies is really unbelievable! Then again, considering the source, maybe not! 
I guess for certain folks, if brains were gunpowder, they probably couldn't blow their nose!


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*


The correct response is, "Probably, and if you stuck gunpowder up a penguin's ***, it will fly like a rocket, too." When the TSA agent correctly replies that the penguin would blow into a million pieces, you then ask, "What do you think this blower is made of?" When he can't answer, you reply, "Penguin intestine." I figure that any TSA agent who could believe a rocket blower might be used as a weapon would also be willing to believe that rubber is made of penguin guts.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



dgatwood said:


> The correct response is, "Probably, and if you stuck gunpowder up a penguin's ***, it will fly like a rocket, too." When the TSA agent correctly replies that the penguin would blow into a million pieces, you then ask, "What do you think this blower is made of?" When he can't answer, you reply, "Penguin intestine." I figure that any TSA agent who could believe a rocket blower might be used as a weapon would also be willing to believe that rubber is made of penguin guts.


You think an Asian looking dude will be able to argue that much with security staff at an american airport and not end up detained for several hours?


----------



## lion rock (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

A question begged to be answered: "Why would Giottos manufacture a product that resembles a grenade and has fins like a rocket in a political/security minded atmosphere?"

TSA and security types with machine guns at airports do not argue with travelers about carry on items, they just carry out their jobs in the least time and move on with the next (victim) traveller and his/her luggage.
Best not to talk to them while passing through their stations, just obey and move on. Remember their serial number and report to TSA headquarter if there was a problem.
My wife made eye contact with one such female TSA and my wife was pulled aside for a "pat down". No reason whatsoever.
-r


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



lion rock said:


> My wife made eye contact with one such female TSA and my wife was pulled aside for a "pat down". No reason whatsoever.
> -r


Eye balling them is never a smart idea ... I still remember in 2010, in London, when I was taking photos at 10 Downing Street (just like many other tourists), but I happened to look at a security guard, in black suit and a machine gun, who stared back (by nature I hate backing down when people stare at me ... one of the many a55holic things I do in life :-[ ... sometimes I crane my neck and deliberately eye ball people to intimidate them sometimes) so, I eye balled him back for a good few seconds and the guy didn't seem to be very amused and he started walking towards me with a very nasty look, although the powerfully grilled black gate was between us, I didn't want the situation to escalate any further, so I just walked away. I tell you, those guys really don't like being eye balled.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Holy $h!t ... I've never held a grenade or a home made bomb but why the hell on earth does one put gun powder in a rubber blower and make it "fly"? and most importantly where the hell is the passenger going to get gun powder after he has already been scanned and checked? ... maybe the security chap thinks people hide some gun powder up their a$$ just to put it in a rubber blower ... I wonder if it even occurred to the security chap that Surapon's 600mm lens can hold far more gun powder than that tiny rubber blower.
> Dear Surapon, my son & I had a great laugh reading your post .... thanks for sharing this funny story and sorry for your loss, of a nice blower ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Rienz.
I was born in Northeastern part of Thailand, the Land call "E-Sarn", We are expert to make rocket, The Rocket( As big as 120 Kilos of Gun Powder) with long Tail( Bamboo tail-for control the Flight of the Rocket), This Rocket are for " Asking the good rain from some Gods, for the Rice farmer"------MIGHT BE happends that the Security staffs know the story of Rocket Expertise of People from E-Sarn like me ( Chinese looking guy)---That why I lost my Rocket like/ Blower----Ha, Ha, Ha---Plus , The Chinese People 5000 years ago , Know how to make a rocket to use in the war---Plus Yesterday, They land the Module on the Moon----Ha, Ha, Ha, After 50 Years ( ?) of American Pioneer.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Zv said:


> Unbelieveable!! That is the funniest airport security story I've heard yet! I kinda want to try it and see if my rocket blower can fly!
> 
> This made my day! Thanks for sharing! ;D



Yes, Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Zv
Ha, Ha, Ha, And You are welcome.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Swphoto said:


> I trimmed the fins off of mine soon after I bought it, just to avoid a similar situation. You aren't the first person I've heard of having an issue with the RB at security..although the idea that it would fly is a new one.



Yes, Dear Sw.
That was 25 Minutes wasting time at the Airport, we almost miss the next flight.
Yes, Still so many GREAT staffs to security at the Airports in America. No, I / We will not laugh at them, They try to do their best job for us.
But, Some time they miss.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



jhpeterson said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha , Dear jhpeterson---I love your words " for certain folks, if brains were gunpowder, they probably couldn't blow their nose!"---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



dgatwood said:


> The correct response is, "Probably, and if you stuck gunpowder up a penguin's ***, it will fly like a rocket, too." When the TSA agent correctly replies that the penguin would blow into a million pieces, you then ask, "What do you think this blower is made of?" When he can't answer, you reply, "Penguin intestine." I figure that any TSA agent who could believe a rocket blower might be used as a weapon would also be willing to believe that rubber is made of penguin guts.



Ha, Ha, Ha---Ha, Ha, Ha--Dear dgatwood----No comments from me = You are the Best.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > The correct response is, "Probably, and if you stuck gunpowder up a penguin's ***, it will fly like a rocket, too." When the TSA agent correctly replies that the penguin would blow into a million pieces, you then ask, "What do you think this blower is made of?" When he can't answer, you reply, "Penguin intestine." I figure that any TSA agent who could believe a rocket blower might be used as a weapon would also be willing to believe that rubber is made of penguin guts.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Rienz.
Sorry, I am disappoint you, Next time on the Flight, I ( Asian Looking guy) will have the Beard and Mustache as the Arab's Look. And that will be very trouble for me, Because , They will not use Toilet in airplane for the whole flight( Yes, They will afraid of my activity in the Toilet), And They will keep eyes on me all the times.

Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



lion rock said:


> A question begged to be answered: "Why would Giottos manufacture a product that resembles a grenade and has fins like a rocket in a political/security minded atmosphere?"
> 
> TSA and security types with machine guns at airports do not argue with travelers about carry on items, they just carry out their jobs in the least time and move on with the next (victim) traveller and his/her luggage.
> Best not to talk to them while passing through their stations, just obey and move on. Remember their serial number and report to TSA headquarter if there was a problem.
> ...



Dear lion rock
Why " Why would Giottos manufacture a product that resembles a grenade and has fins like a rocket "---I ask one of the PRO , my dear Photography Teacher many years ago, And He Said that " The Giottos company are the smart inventor for the Blower ( Not same as the another company), They design the blower to get the fresh/ cleaned air from the bottom hole, with the Valve---To blow the fresh air in side the Ball, and after finish blow, they suck the fresh air from the back hole----So many Cheaper Blower, just suck the dirty/ Dusty air from the front hole ( only hoe for the Blower), And collected the Dust inside the Ball.
Yes, The Fins's Idea to let us store the blower in the vertical position, to use the smallest space--Plus Let the Bottom hole far away from the dirty/ Dusty Floor.
Well, That was my Teacher teached Me---Right or Wrong , is depend on your imagination
Ha, Ha, Ha---I love your Wife's Story.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > My wife made eye contact with one such female TSA and my wife was pulled aside for a "pat down". No reason whatsoever.
> ...




Thanks, Dear Rienz.
We are learning from your good story.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > dgatwood said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D Dear Surapon, if you dress up like an Arab guy, I'm pretty sure they will lock you up in some place like Guantanamo bay ;D ;D ;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Rienz----No comment from me this time---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear Surapon, 
I hear you take photos of prisons? or an architect for detention centers? ... if so, you should be able to break out of them quite easily 8) 8) 8)

*EDIT:* I just saw your post about the EOS-M, where your name was clearly displayed on the document, as the architect for a detention center renovation / addition ... now I am definitely convinced that you can break out pretty easily 8) ... so you are probably not overly concerned about being sent away to places like Guantanamo bay ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



lion rock said:


> A question begged to be answered: "Why would Giottos manufacture a product that resembles a grenade and has fins like a rocket in a political/security minded atmosphere?"


The ribs on it keep it from slipping in your hands, and the so called fins are actually a stand to hold it upright. Its a product that has been sold for many many years and not something that just popped up.

Most of the air blower designs have ribs or other features to keep it flying out of your hands when you squeeze it rapidly.

This is simply a case of a agent overcome by power more than common sense.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yes, Dear Rienz
I do both, Both Jail/ Detention Photographer and Designed Architect for Jail/ Detention/ Courthouse/ Sheriff department---ETC---Yes, And NO--Yes, I can take some time to study the security systems and can get out, BUT, NO---If I am in the Jail, Why , I need to get out--- Free Room and Board, 3 Meals per day, Free TV, with HBO., Exercise time, to get my shape as Arnold, Free Health care, and Free Dentist, Plus Free Education that I can get PHD. with in 5 years---and get out from jail, Pass Bar test, and be a rich Lawyer= Every thing Free, From your Money = Tax .
I know one homeless guy , name Bob----Two week ago, Before the Bad/ Cold weather come , Bob has broken all 50+ cars and Truck's antennas( The County Vehicles park in the County Parking lot). and Make a loud noise, , My friend, The County Finance Director call the sheriff, and go to talk to Bob. He ask Bob , Why he has to break all of County Antennas, Why He just break 2-3----He answer to my friend, Last Winter, He just broke 2-3 Anntennas, And He go to jail only 3 days, and Get out to sleep on the street in freezing temperature---This Year, He get smarter----Ha, Ha, Ha, He will be in the Heaven ( County Jail) for the whole winter.
Well, That the Truth that my friend tell me this story, When I have the meeting with him and County Manager for the New Project, County Courthouse Renovation and Restoration.
Have a great week ahead, Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Ha ha ha ;D ;D ;D ... I am going to tell this story to my family and friends.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


 
Unfortunately, its true. It would cost far less to feed and house the homeless in apartments than put them up in very expensive jail cells costing 100 times as much.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Dear All,
I have an old inexpensive blower, photo attached, that does not scream of a shape that would alarm security types, and yet, can be held comfortably, wouldn't roll away, and has a small hole in the center allowing infiltration of air to the bulb.
Only a built-in small retractable brush protector would make it ideal, IMHO.
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Wait, if you stick black powder in this one, it can turn into a land mine. ;D


----------



## lion rock (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

That's hilarious, Click!


----------



## ERHP (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

I just throw both of them(in Ziploc bags) into my checked baggage after reading a similar story a while back. Still, you think they would have the brains to ask you to remove the nozzle and look inside, realize it is rubber, and tell you to have a nice day. The 600/800 always gets me odd looks for some reason though.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

With all the 7D2 nonsense which morphed into EVF crappola, CR1's blown out of proportion and Sigma bashing on this site, this type of post is welcome and awesome. I cannot wait for a TSA Rocket Blower story of my own.

Thanks for the grins


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

What a jerk. These TSA guys get a little power and like magic, they turn into Barney Fife

Scott


----------



## HankMD (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> After I came home, I buy another one, and use Cutter blade cut the 4 wings of the rocket/ Missile off---Please see the Photos----And I never have any problem again after that Flight.



Mr. Surapon,

I am sorry about your (now maimed) blower. You really have me concerned as I've been carrying the same weapon on overseas trips lately. Although I've not had any problem whatsoever I am now seriously considering mutilating my beloved GIOTTOS. But I do note that whereas your pristine blower had resembled a ROCKET, it now looks rather like a GRENADE (not that I've ever handled one). I confirmed this with a bit of googling.

So...I suppose this represents a marketing opportunity for GIOTTOS to come up with alternative designs. Perhaps work with Preparation H for a bit of co-branding or something? 

Anyway, thanks for raising this issue. 

Best,
HankMD, Taiwan


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > A question begged to be answered: "Why would Giottos manufacture a product that resembles a grenade and has fins like a rocket in a political/security minded atmosphere?"
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mt Spokane.
Nice to read your thinking in logic and expertise again.
Have a great week, Sir.
Surapon
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Yes, Sir, Dear Mt Spokane.
You are right on the target. To build the Minimum security up to Medium Security jail ( We not talk about Maximum security jail and Specialty Facility for Death Roll) = 45,000 to 70,000 US Dollars for each inmate, And County/ State will spend 60 to 75 US Dollars per day , per Inmate , just for foods, and Security staffs/ Jailers---Not include Health care/ Doctor fee, and Nurse fee. ------The Best way to hand the Guilty Person after trial in court ---Just my Idea, after as the Designer of Courthouse ,Jails and detentions---Just = 1) The first time of guilty in his/ her lifes = Send them to $ 30-40 US Dollars per night in the Hotel as many days as the Judge give the sentence----But tell them that No more repeat the bad thing that they do, and TELL THEM THAT THE NEXT SENTENCES ARE. , 2) If they do it again in second time, just reduce the days to stay at the cheap hotel. 3) If they do it again in third time, and guilty in court, JUST SHOOTING THEM AT THE MARKET SQUARE, AND LET THE PEOPLE SEE, AND SHOW ON TV TOO.
Yes, My dear Dad teach me that :---The first time that human do some thing wrong = because we do not know, The second time that we do some thing wrong again = Human error, ---BUT, the third time that we do the same wrong again We are stupid.
Yes, I can bet that, No more Crimes in this Country with in 5 years.-------Ha, Ha, Ha. 
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Click said:


> Wait, if you stick black powder in this one, it can turn into a land mine. ;D




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Click-----Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



ERHP said:


> I just throw both of them(in Ziploc bags) into my checked baggage after reading a similar story a while back. Still, you think they would have the brains to ask you to remove the nozzle and look inside, realize it is rubber, and tell you to have a nice day. The 600/800 always gets me odd looks for some reason though.



No, No, No , dear ERHP .
Why no , " I just throw both of them(in Ziploc bags) into my checked baggage "-----I design many X-ray/ Scanner Machine in the Courthouses, and Jail/ Detention ---The Good X-ray / Scanner Machine can see the Shape of the Rocket, of GOTTOS in your checked baggage---Yes, that the Good news is, after the security staffs open the baggage to check, they just get upset about the fool that we create, and that make them try to find some thing else in your baggage---The first Bad news that = Your baggage will miss the flight, The Second Bad news, just For My wife at Bangkok airport, when she fly back to USA---They find the Cheap point and shoot camera in her Baggage, and just Throw away in the Trash can ( and some of them come to get it Later time)---Yes, She lost the photos that she took in Thailand----BUT, THE GOOD NEWS THAT, I GET THE NEW HIGH END POINT AND SHOOT CAMERA---ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



crasher8 said:


> With all the 7D2 nonsense which morphed into EVF crappola, CR1's blown out of proportion and Sigma bashing on this site, this type of post is welcome and awesome. I cannot wait for a TSA Rocket Blower story of my own.
> 
> Thanks for the grins



Thanks, Dear crasher8
Human life are too short, we must have Laugh and happy times as much as possible.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



scottkinfw said:


> What a jerk. These TSA guys get a little power and like magic, they turn into Barney Fife
> 
> Scott



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear scottkinfw---No comments from me-----BUT " Mr. Barney Fife " is my home state Hero---Ha, Ha, Ha---Yes, The TV. series from our state of North Carolina, Main actors too, The Town = Mount Airy, NC---The Home of the Siames twins ENG-Chang, 170 years ago, Who original From Thailand, My Mom's Country.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## ajperk (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

I had the same thing happen to me when I was flying out of Detroit Metro last year. Went through the security like normal, and then an agent spotted the blower in a side pocket of my camera bag and had me take it out. From the look on his face, I think the TSA agent really thought he had something there. I just gave it a couple squeezes and said something like, "you know, for cleaning lenses, and cameras, and stuff..." I suppose it was a satisfying break from what must usually be a pretty monotonous job.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



HankMD said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > After I came home, I buy another one, and use Cutter blade cut the 4 wings of the rocket/ Missile off---Please see the Photos----And I never have any problem again after that Flight.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha Dear HankMD.
Thanks to come to talk with us in this Funny subject---Yes, You are the Doctor that why have a bright IDEAS " So...I suppose this represents a marketing opportunity for GIOTTOS to come up with alternative designs. Perhaps work with Preparation H for a bit of co-branding or something? "----Ha, Ha, Ha----Must have a lot bigger Injector----Ha,Ha, Ha, Plus have another storage tank for Lublicant---No, No, No--For the Lens Cleaning Liquid---Ha, Ha, Ha.

Nice to talk to you,Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



ERHP said:


> Still, you think they would have the brains to ask you to remove the nozzle and look inside, realize it is rubber, and tell you to have a nice day.


Unfortunately, in many lines of work, having brains is detrimental to remaining employed.
Much like the aforementioned blower, management is likely to consider such a person dangerous. ("They think too much, they could embarrass me, perhaps even put me out of a job.")
It's actually pretty standard employment policy at many if not most mid-sized and large companies, and almost a certainty at government agencies, not to hire a person that's too intelligent for the task. The reason is that they are seen as ones who will spend most of their time figuring out ways to do their job better, faster, more efficiently or, heaven forbid, maybe even give improved customer service, instead of doing only what they were asked. 
I'd like to think that's the reason I never got called back after job interviews and why I became a photographer! 8)


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



link=topic=18537.msg348282#msg348282 date=1387299249]
[quote author=ERHP said:


> Still, you think they would have the brains to ask you to remove the nozzle and look inside, realize it is rubber, and tell you to have a nice day.


Unfortunately, in many lines of work, having brains is detrimental to remaining employed.
Much like the aforementioned blower, management is likely to consider such a person dangerous. ("They think too much, they could embarrass me, perhaps even put me out of a job.")
It's actually pretty standard employment policy at many if not most mid-sized and large companies, and almost a certainty at government agencies, not to hire a person that's too intelligent for the task. The reason is that they are seen as ones who will spend most of their time figuring out ways to do their job better, faster, more efficiently or, heaven forbid, maybe even give improved customer service, instead of doing only what they were asked. 
I'd like to think that's the reason I never got called back after job interviews and why I became a photographer! 8)
[/quote]


Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear jhpeterson.
I love your words " I'd like to think that's the reason I never got called back after job interviews and why I became a photographer! 8)"---You are the most positive thinking gentleman. Yes, Photographer Job is one of the Best Job in the world, for the person , who can Capture and Create the Great Masterpiece, and do not care who love it or hate it---Just Our Happyness in our Heart , Plus If some one pay for them = More Happy Life.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



> No, No, No , dear ERHP .
> Why no , " I just throw both of them(in Ziploc bags) into my checked baggage "-----I design many X-ray/ Scanner Machine in the Courthouses, and Jail/ Detention ---The Good X-ray / Scanner Machine can see the Shape of the Rocket, of GOTTOS in your checked baggage---Yes, that the Good news is, after the security staffs open the baggage to check, they just get upset about the fool that we create, and that make them try to find some thing else in your baggage---The first Bad news that = Your baggage will miss the flight, The Second Bad news, just For My wife at Bangkok airport, when she fly back to USA---They find the Cheap point and shoot camera in her Baggage, and just Throw away in the Trash can ( and some of them come to get it Later time)---Yes, She lost the photos that she took in Thailand----BUT, THE GOOD NEWS THAT, I GET THE NEW HIGH END POINT AND SHOOT CAMERA---ha, Ha, Ha.
> Nice to talk to you.
> Surapon



We came back from Hokkaido in January, and in our checkin luggage was a couple of cooked plastic vacuum sealed corn (Hokkaido corn is famous), the X-Ray saw the shape, and the custom inspectors had to inspect the luggage for those "sausages". Well, they weren't and they passed us through with our corns in the suitcase.
-r


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



lion rock said:


> > No, No, No , dear ERHP .
> > Why no , " I just throw both of them(in Ziploc bags) into my checked baggage "-----I design many X-ray/ Scanner Machine in the Courthouses, and Jail/ Detention ---The Good X-ray / Scanner Machine can see the Shape of the Rocket, of GOTTOS in your checked baggage---Yes, that the Good news is, after the security staffs open the baggage to check, they just get upset about the fool that we create, and that make them try to find some thing else in your baggage---The first Bad news that = Your baggage will miss the flight, The Second Bad news, just For My wife at Bangkok airport, when she fly back to USA---They find the Cheap point and shoot camera in her Baggage, and just Throw away in the Trash can ( and some of them come to get it Later time)---Yes, She lost the photos that she took in Thailand----BUT, THE GOOD NEWS THAT, I GET THE NEW HIGH END POINT AND SHOOT CAMERA---ha, Ha, Ha.
> > Nice to talk to you.
> > Surapon
> ...



Dear my friend lion rock.
You are super lucky, my wife case not so lucky, But we all learn from our mistake, 5 years ago, The new laws/ New Regulation in USA. No one can bring any Meat, Pork, any Chicken products in USA. VIA. Airport ( But The importers/ Foods Company can do---Except our good citizen like us), in the Check baggage, 5 years ago, my wife Bring the "pork sausages The Most Famous in Thailand from Bangkok China town", They scan her Baggage and open the baggage in front of her, and pick up the big box of this pork sausages, and ask her = What is this made from ?, My wife answer = From Pork sir., That Staff just dump that box , which cost about $ 400 US Dollar in the trash can, and tell her that Product of Meat, Pork and Chicken not allow to bring inside of USA., She is a smart lady, do not disagree with him, Se know that so many tons of Famous Pork Sausages of thi brand name , sale in our home town Chinese grocery store, And No way to send from Thailand by Ship, that take 2 months, It must send by the same airplane that she fly----Ha, Ha, Ha. Since then, If she want to bring Pork/ Beef Sausages, She must Lable that, The Blend of SEA FOODS Sausages-------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Dear Surapon,
I think it was and expensive lesson, hope the customs agents didn't blacklist your wife. Any meat, veggies, plants or even soil can't be brought into the US. Even cooked egg yolks, as contained in our (Chinese) mid Autumn moon cakes.
I believe there may be a list of travellers names they keep of offenders, so returning back to the country, these people are scrutinized carefully.
There are a whole list somewhere that forbid importation of stuff. Though, commercial companies can do so. 
My evil conspiracy mind thinks there is a partnership for shippers to do business this way.

Dear Surapon, don't aggregate the customs agents or TSA types. Be careful what you bring in. A photo of the sausage is cheaper and garranties entry to the country, 8).
-r


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



lion rock said:


> Dear Surapon,
> I think it was and expensive lesson, hope the customs agents didn't blacklist your wife. Any meat, veggies, plants or even soil can't be brought into the US. Even cooked egg yolks, as contained in our (Chinese) mid Autumn moon cakes.
> I believe there may be a list of travellers names they keep of offenders, so returning back to the country, these people are scrutinized carefully.
> There are a whole list somewhere that forbid importation of stuff. Though, commercial companies can do so.
> ...




Ha, Ha., Ha, Thanks Dear lion rock.
I love your words "Be careful what you bring in. A photo of the sausage is cheaper and garranties entry to the country, "Yes, Yes, Yes.
Surapon


----------



## rs (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

It's more than just the good folk here at CR who find your posts interesting:

http://petapixel.com/2013/12/18/photographer-blower-confiscated-tsa-fly-like-missile/#more-127270


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



rs said:


> It's more than just the good folk here at CR who find your posts interesting:
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2013/12/18/photographer-blower-confiscated-tsa-fly-like-missile/#more-127270



Thanks, Dear Rs.
Thanks for give us see this good link. and Might get me in the Black List and will have a hard time to fly in- out from our great country USA. again. Now I must use Cruise Ship only, to go around the world.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## dreambookTV (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

=D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > It's more than just the good folk here at CR who find your posts interesting:
> ...



You are now in elite company....

The guy who tried to light his underwear on fire....
The shoe bomber....
Countless people who smuggled guns and knives onto a plane...

and now... the most dangerous of them all..... the guy who wanted to blow the dust off of a camera lens....

You are on the no-fly list now for sure


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



dreambookTV said:


> =D



Hilarious ;D

Welcome to CR


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Don, Ha, Ha, Ha----That the most Dangerous man on the airplane, who try to use the Lens Cleaner Blower, to clean all the dust on the seat during the plane is landing, and before the new set of Passengers come aboard.----Ha, Ha, Ha. I will be on the black list soon.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



dreambookTV said:


> =D



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear dreambookTV.
Wow, Beautiful Picture ,capture the story teller by a great Graphic Designer like you.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Click said:


> dreambookTV said:
> 
> 
> > =D
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Click---Yes, Yes, Yes.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*

Another Link------Ha, Ha, Ha. One of my Friend from Facebook link to me---Thanks.
Enjoy, my friends---But I might be dead very soon, or in the jail some where.
Surapon.

http://diyphotography.net/flying-better-not-take-your-lens-dust-blower-lest-security-mistakes-it-deadly-rocket


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 19, 2013)

To mirror everyone else here, don't anger those who can make your day a whole lot more difficult.

I was once returning from Hilton Head. Those of you who have flown there know it is a relatively small airport with only a few flights each day. I had traveled with a DSLR and some stuff (as we all do) and worked diligently to move dividers around in my backpack to hold what I was bringing on the trip. Actually, I re-arranged the pack several time until I was happy with the layout and had a great trip.

At the airport, the TSA agent did not like something they saw on the screen. The agent then proceeded to literally "tear apart" the bag, not just removing the expensive equipment, but ripping all the dividers out of their carefully Velcro'd positions. I politely offered to help and was met by a glare that only told me to not say another word. I just stood there with a "pleasant" expression on my face, knowing that I could be subjected to a lot more scrutiny at the whim of the agent.

At the end, I was handed the bin with all the equipment and dividers stuffed in, and had to put my whole pack and kit back together, again. No explanation was offered.

Ironically, I have had a much simpler and pleasant experience boarding a flight in Tel Aviv, and I suspect they know a thing or two about security at that airport.


----------



## Zv (Dec 20, 2013)

Seriously how do the airports find these people? Do they put out an ad in the newspaper like this -

"Airport security staff required, must be insensitive, miserable and generally disliked by the public. Must have vendetta against rocket blowers and other photographic equipment. Minimal communication skills needed. Intelligence preferred but not necessary. Previous experience in customer aggravation welcome. Apply within."


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha ;D Thanks for the link Mr.Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> To mirror everyone else here, don't anger those who can make your day a whole lot more difficult.
> 
> I was once returning from Hilton Head. Those of you who have flown there know it is a relatively small airport with only a few flights each day. I had traveled with a DSLR and some stuff (as we all do) and worked diligently to move dividers around in my backpack to hold what I was bringing on the trip. Actually, I re-arranged the pack several time until I was happy with the layout and had a great trip.
> 
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Thanksss, Dear JPAZ----Thanks for good story, But No comments from Me, Because Too close to my Home town, Ha, Ha, Ha----I am in the Black List Now.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Zv said:


> Seriously how do the airports find these people? Do they put out an ad in the newspaper like this -
> 
> "Airport security staff required, must be insensitive, miserable and generally disliked by the public. Must have vendetta against rocket blowers and other photographic equipment. Minimal communication skills needed. Intelligence preferred but not necessary. Previous experience in customer aggravation welcome. Apply within."



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Zv.
Ha, Ha, Ha----If I am out of work, I might apply for this position----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Click said:


> Ha Ha Ha ;D Thanks for the link Mr.Surapon



YES, YES, YES, + Ha, Ha, Ha, too, Dear Mr. Click.
I am the dead man now, who on the black list.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
One day in the near future, If you not hear any words from me, That why, I in the Federal Detention some where, Please send me a flower--- No, No, No, No flower--Please, Just a box of candy that make me smile, instead of cry in the jail.
Surapon


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 21, 2013)

Zv said:


> Seriously how do the airports find these people? Do they put out an ad in the newspaper like this -
> 
> "Airport security staff required, must be insensitive, miserable and generally disliked by the public. Must have vendetta against rocket blowers and other photographic equipment. Minimal communication skills needed. Intelligence preferred but not necessary. Previous experience in customer aggravation welcome. Apply within."


Actually, there are certain jobs where intelligence (or at least too much of it) can be a drawback. Although, I would question why an organization would want to hire the insensitive, the miserable and such!

A few years back there was an incident in Connecticut that got notice, where an applicant for police officer was passed over in favor of ones who scored lower on an intelligence test. He filed suit, went to court AND LOST!

Here's a link to some of the logic behind never hiring someone to smart for their job: http://www.anxietyculture.com/ratmaze.htm


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

jhpeterson said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously how do the airports find these people? Do they put out an ad in the newspaper like this -
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Thankssss, Dear jhpeterson.
Sorry, No comment from me this time---Ha, Ha, Ha. I am already in the Black List now.
Surapon


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 21, 2013)

surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha, Thankssss, Dear jhpeterson.
> Sorry, No comment from me this time---Ha, Ha, Ha. I am already in the Black List now.
> Surapon


I'm probably now on there, too. I'll find out when I fly again next week! 

Meanwhile, here's another link on how being too intelligent can hurt you: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/dont-enjoy-your-job-then-maybe-youre-too-smart-for-your-own-good-1122677.html

I found it interesting to see where the ideal candidates for each position fell. In several of the highly-skilled ones, the worker was clearly smarter than his boss. (But, we already knew that!  )


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

jhpeterson said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Ha, Ha, Thankssss, Dear jhpeterson.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear jhpeterson.---Welcome to " The Black list Club"---Ha, Ha, Ha---Please do not bring the New Giottos to the airport, Because You can Miss the Airplane and go to the Jail too.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks for the great Link.
Surapon


----------



## Roo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Rienz.
> I was born in Northeastern part of Thailand, the Land call "E-Sarn", We are expert to make rocket, The Rocket( As big as 120 Kilos of Gun Powder) with long Tail( Bamboo tail-for control the Flight of the Rocket), This Rocket are for " Asking the good rain from some Gods, for the Rice farmer"------MIGHT BE happends that the Security staffs know the story of Rocket Expertise of People from E-Sarn like me ( Chinese looking guy)---That why I lost my Rocket like/ Blower----Ha, Ha, Ha---Plus , The Chinese People 5000 years ago , Know how to make a rocket to use in the war---Plus Yesterday, They land the Module on the Moon----Ha, Ha, Ha, After 50 Years ( ?) of American Pioneer.
> Have a great Sunday.
> Surapon



Hi Surapon
Just found this thread - very funny  

We had a couple of comedians that went to the Thai rocket festival this year and put it on tv...

Gap Year Asia, Sneak Peek


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 22, 2013)

lol I posted this on facebook and then a friend posted it to reddit. Hence the 27,000 views at the moment lol.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 22, 2013)

Mr Surapon,
You are now famous 8) !
And blacklisted , ;D ;D  ...
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2013)

...Be prepared for the strip search ;D ;D ;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: My New and Improve GIOTTOS Blower-for sefety*



Roo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Rienz.
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Roo.
Yes, That place/ Province is my home town.
Glad that you like this Thread and the rocket festival.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> lol I posted this on facebook and then a friend posted it to reddit. Hence the 27,000 views at the moment lol.



Thanks, Dear extremeinstability.
Ha, Ha, Ha, Every one who fly and get up set about the security system, but no one want to open their mouths---Ha, Ha, Ha, Except Me, Stupid Surapon.
Thanks. Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Mr Surapon,
> You are now famous 8) !
> And blacklisted , ;D ;D  ...
> -r



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear lion rock .
Yes, I am on the black list and might be the deadman in the near future.
From now on, If you do not hear from me on CR or FB, that mean, I am dead or in the Federal Detention some where------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2013)

[quote author=Clink=topic=18537.msg350050#msg350050 date=1387723624]
...Be prepared for the strip search ;D ;D ;D
[/quote]


Dear Clink.
Ha, Ha, Ha-----Strip search = no problem for me---But no Internal ( Inside the body) search, Please.
Surapon


----------



## slclick (Dec 24, 2013)

http://fstoppers.com/tsa-confiscates-blower-because-it-could-fly-like-a-missile

Cue the paparazzi


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2013)

slclick said:


> http://fstoppers.com/tsa-confiscates-blower-because-it-could-fly-like-a-missile
> 
> Cue the paparazzi



THANKSSSS, Dear Slclick.
Ha, Ha, Ha, Thanks for a goode link, NOW, I am sure that I on the Black list= Now, I might be gone ( some where with no return ticket)----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, All my dear friends.
The great new for me that, After This Post in this Article (6 months ago) Involve with TSA. for my GIOTTOS Blower.
Past 6 months, TSA. Grant me the Travel with " TSA Precheck", I can walk to TSA. Precheck line, with out remove my jacket, belt or shoes, Just dump my Baggage/ Camera Backpack and Camera Belly Pack to the X-RAY scanner, and walk in to the metal detector ( No Body Scan). Yes, Past 6 month, I travel around USA for 4 times with out open my baggage/ Backpacks at all. Yes, All of great TSA. Officers greeting me with friendly manners.

THOUSAND THANKS to USA's TSA. and Thousand thanks to my dear friends , who write this post for me too.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, All my dear friends.
> The great new for me that, After This Post in this Article (6 months ago) Involve with TSA. for my GIOTTOS Blower.
> Past 6 months, TSA. Grant me the Travel with " TSA Precheck", I can walk to TSA. Precheck line, with out remove my jacket, belt or shoes, Just dump my Baggage/ Camera Backpack and Camera Belly Pack to the X-RAY scanner, and walk in to the metal detector ( No Body Scan). Yes, Past 6 month, I travel around USA for 4 times with out open my baggage/ Backpacks at all. Yes, All of great TSA. Officers greeting me with friendly manners.
> 
> ...


It sounds like Precheck works pretty well. It comes as a benefit with my AMEX Platinum card but I haven't had a chance to complete the application process. The airports that do the in-person part are the same ones that I usually have a very short layover at, so it hasn't worked out. I might have to finish the process based on your comments, though. Thanks for the information and I'm happy to hear that you and your finless Rocket blower are traveling well


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 23, 2014)

On my recent trip to Yellowstone via Montana I used United and their program to upgrade yourself to a better category for boarding the plane. I figured this would help with all my photo gear and to make sure it had space in the bin and under the seat. The surprise was that I also got TSA Precheck which worked out really well as it is much harder to keep an eye on your expensive camera gear while also taking off your shoes and getting them back on.

I'm not sure if this was a mistake, or another benefit to the upgrade.

On another note, United was late into LAX and dumped me into LA in the middle of the night without any help in getting a motel and no compensation - they always blame the flight controllers and take no personal responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, All my dear friends.
> ...




THANKSSSS, Dear Friend Mackguyver and ScubaX.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

Our friends Mr. Yorgasor and Mr. Sam have a better IDEA to fool the security staffs at the Airport-------Ha, Ha, Ha.

"The message they sent you was:

I saw these at a photography store in Singapore last week. I immediately 
thought of your adventures trying to bring in the rocket blower, and wondered if 
I'd pass TSA inspections if I bought one:"

http://www.amazon.com/DSLRKIT-Rubber-grenade-Blower-Cleaner/dp/B00FWM538U

Thanksssssss.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2014)

If TSA agents are afraid of the Rocket, imagine this one. ;D


----------



## surapon (Jul 6, 2014)

Click said:


> If TSA agents are afraid of the Rocket, imagine this one. ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Click.
No comment from me, Ha, Ha, Ha---It might land me in the Jail permanently.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------

